# Need help with Classic FM magazine cd...



## lassiecat (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm a Classic FM listener and very occasionally purchase the Classic FM magazine.

I'm wondering if there are any of you out there who purchase this magazine regularly as I'm looking for a back issue of a particular month and the only clue I have to go on is that the CD which came with it was Land of Hope and Glory. This CD had 14 tracks and the tracklisting can be found here:

http://www.classicfm.co.uk/article.asp?id=417625

I've contacted the back issue team but they requre the exact issue date/month before they can help me further.

Do any of you have this issue so that I can go back to them with it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi lassiecat,

Welcome to the forum. I am sorry I can't help you, I only buy the occasional magazine.

Good luck with your search.


Margaret


----------

